# 2017 Mug Sale - POLL



## jeff (Oct 17, 2016)

Just trying to estimate Bash fund-raiser mug demand this year. We will have at least the usual ceramic mug, but I'm considering a few other items as well. To help me gauge demand, please select the items you'd be likely to buy during the Bash. The graphics on each would be the logo contest winner. This isn't the final list of items available, just ideas... (except for the ceramic mug, that's guaranteed)

The anniversary mug will be the usual $50. Prices for everything else are very approximate at this moment.


Numbered Ceramic Anniversary Coffee Mug
Embroidered Baseball Cap ($20)
Short Sleeve Tee Shirt (no pocket - $15)
Short Sleeve Tee Shirt (with pocket - $17)
Engraved Clear Pint Glass ($20)
This is just a poll for interest. 
This is not a commitment to buy. 
No money is being collected now.  
Ordering will begin in late January. 

Thanks for your input. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Vic (Oct 17, 2016)

Voted!  :highfive:

Where's the link to pay? :wink:


----------



## Scott (Oct 17, 2016)

I think I could use a new mug!  I have drank coffee out of all my other ones!  ;-)

Scott.


----------



## Davidh14 (Oct 17, 2016)

Voted! Any possibility of stickers?


----------



## Drewboy22 (Oct 17, 2016)

Jeff, I am not a coffee drinker so a mug is just a commodity for me.  However, something that is becoming more and more popular are the "Yeti" cups.  The one pictured below is for the ranch I hunt at and is made by "Boss" and is called the "Big Boss" cup.  I know acouple of places around San Antonio sell them for about 20-25 with the logo on them.  

If this were an option I know for a fact I would get one and use it


----------



## jeff (Oct 17, 2016)

Davidh14 said:


> Voted! Any possibility of stickers?



Definite possibility.:biggrin:


----------



## SteveG (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi Jeff,
I realize this is not the final list, but wonder if a desk pen cup might be an option. That would get my vote. Since it is not on the poll, I will verbally (actually just typin') vote 'pen cup', and if there is to be no pen cup, then please add one more vote for a ceramic coffee mug.  Thanks!


----------



## jeff (Oct 17, 2016)

SteveG said:


> Hi Jeff,
> I realize this is not the final list, but wonder if a desk pen cup might be an option. That would get my vote. Since it is not on the poll, I will verbally (actually just typin') vote 'pen cup', and if there is to be no pen cup, then please add one more vote for a ceramic coffee mug.  Thanks!



I like them, but they have never been very popular. I think that on our 10th, when everything went briskly, we sold about 35. Nevertheless, I usually get a few, and I probably will again this time.


----------



## CREID (Oct 17, 2016)

I voted. Whew. I'm glad that decision is over.


----------



## jeff (Oct 18, 2016)

Drewboy22 said:


> Jeff, I am not a coffee drinker so a mug is just a commodity for me.  However, something that is becoming more and more popular are the "Yeti" cups.  The one pictured below is for the ranch I hunt at and is made by "Boss" and is called the "Big Boss" cup.  I know acouple of places around San Antonio sell them for about 20-25 with the logo on them.
> 
> If this were an option I know for a fact I would get one and use it



I'll take another look at this option, but when I checked into it last, they were rather expensive to produce.


----------



## Drewboy22 (Oct 18, 2016)

jeff said:


> Drewboy22 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff, I am not a coffee drinker so a mug is just a commodity for me.  However, something that is becoming more and more popular are the "Yeti" cups.  The one pictured below is for the ranch I hunt at and is made by "Boss" and is called the "Big Boss" cup.  I know acouple of places around San Antonio sell them for about 20-25 with the logo on them.
> ...



I can understand that.  If you want I can reach out to my buddy and find out where he got his done and what he was charged...


----------



## jeff (Oct 19, 2016)

Drewboy22 said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > Drewboy22 said:
> ...



I'd be happy to get that information. I've looked online and with a couple local shops. All came in about the same for any particular option.


----------



## Brian G (Oct 19, 2016)

C'mon, pint glass!

That way I can start my day with coffee in an IAP mug, and end my day with a beer in an IAP pint glass.

That's opposed to starting my day with coffee in an IAP mug, and ending my day with beer in an IAP mug

PROST!


----------



## jeff (Oct 20, 2016)

Brian G said:


> C'mon, pint glass!
> 
> That way I can start my day with coffee in an IAP mug, and end my day with a beer in an IAP pint glass.
> 
> ...



I've wanted one for years, but despite a few tries, I've never been happy with the engraving. I believe I've found a local company who can supply what I'm after. I've got a couple pint glasses they did for other orgs, and as soon as we have a logo contest winner, I'll head over to see them.


----------



## Gunnarkouper (Oct 20, 2016)

*Glasses, shirts, etc.*

I like the options, and did vote, but could you offer the tee shirts in 3XL because they do shrink quite a bit.
Thanks:


----------



## flyitfast (Oct 20, 2016)

Second on the 3XL, but then, you have always had them in previous years.


----------



## jeff (Oct 21, 2016)

flyitfast said:


> Second on the 3XL, but then, you have always had them in previous years.




We usually have a few 4X as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff (Oct 26, 2016)

Bump!

Get your vote in. I use this poll to gauge demand for mugs. Don't avoid voting and count on leftovers. Last year I ordered what I though was plenty based on the poll, and we ran out. This doesn't obligate you to purchase.


----------



## TonyL (Oct 26, 2016)

I would take a 100% cotton long sleeve colored knit polo shirt if that means anything.
Like this: Men's Field Long-sleeve Polo Shirt | Eddie Bauer


----------



## KenV (Oct 26, 2016)

I am planning to be on the overstock cleanup crew again.


----------



## tjseagrove (Oct 26, 2016)

How about a polo shirt?  Minimum standard in my workplace.
45


----------



## gimpy (Oct 26, 2016)

Drewboy22 said:


> Jeff, I am not a coffee drinker so a mug is just a commodity for me.  However, something that is becoming more and more popular are the "Yeti" cups.  The one pictured below is for the ranch I hunt at and is made by "Boss" and is called the "Big Boss" cup.  I know acouple of places around San Antonio sell them for about 20-25 with the logo on them.
> 
> If this were an option I know for a fact I would get one and use it



I'm really in for this one......I would like to order 3 of them please.....Thank you in advance....:bananen_smilies046:


----------



## jeff (Oct 26, 2016)

gimpy said:


> Drewboy22 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff, I am not a coffee drinker so a mug is just a commodity for me.  However, something that is becoming more and more popular are the "Yeti" cups.  The one pictured below is for the ranch I hunt at and is made by "Boss" and is called the "Big Boss" cup.  I know acouple of places around San Antonio sell them for about 20-25 with the logo on them.
> ...



That's a 30 ounce mug! I think something a little more middle of the road would have wider appeal. That company makes the 20 ounce "LIL' Boss" which might be more practical. The lid design doesn't get very good reviews.

My absolute favorite travel mug is the Contigo. I've been using them for about 10 years and no matter how they get banged around, tipped over, and abused, I've never had one leak.


----------



## CREID (Oct 26, 2016)

jeff said:


> gimpy said:
> 
> 
> > Drewboy22 said:
> ...



How much would something like this Contigo cost us?


----------



## jeff (Oct 26, 2016)

CREID said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > gimpy said:
> ...



It's not prohibitive, but enough so that it's not a great fundraiser. I got a quote a couple years ago. I will probably get a fresh number and decide.


----------



## Brian G (Oct 26, 2016)

I agree with Jeff's opinion about the Contigo.  The one I have is 10 years old, but still works flawlessly. My only quibble is that cleaning the innards of the lid isn't easy.  I'd buy an IAP-branded version.

My red stein from BASH 11 is my favorite weekend coffee mug of all time.


----------



## jeff (Oct 26, 2016)

Brian G said:


> I agree with Jeff's opinion about the Contigo.  The one I have is 10 years old, but still works flawlessly. My only quibble is that cleaning the innards of the lid isn't easy.  I'd buy an IAP-branded version.
> 
> My red stein from BASH 11 is my favorite weekend coffee mug of all time.



Their new lids work just as well, but they open up for cleaning.


----------



## Drewboy22 (Oct 29, 2016)

jeff said:


> Brian G said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with Jeff's opinion about the Contigo.  The one I have is 10 years old, but still works flawlessly. My only quibble is that cleaning the innards of the lid isn't easy.  I'd buy an IAP-branded version.
> ...



What are we looking at price wise for the Contigo?  Also, just went to Walmart and they had the 30oz Ozark Trail "Yeti Wannabe" for $9 and some change.  Seems like we could brand those and not be out to much denaro.


----------



## Davidh14 (Oct 29, 2016)

Wow! Every time I go to my local Walmart I check to see if they have those. They're always sold out. It's impressive to see that many on a shelf. A lot of people get those and do the powder coating to them. They seem to very comparable to yeti.


----------



## CREID (Oct 29, 2016)

Drewboy22 said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > Brian G said:
> ...



I didn't want to hijack Jeff's thread here (I think that would be a bad thing  ) So I posted a review of the Yeti vs the Ozark Mountain video in the casual conversation forum here. http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/yeti-vs-ozark-mountain-143766/#post1881752


----------



## liljohn1368 (Oct 29, 2016)

CREID said:


> Drewboy22 said:
> 
> 
> > jeff said:
> ...



If Jeff don't appose I can cut and put vinyl on these with your name.


----------



## Drewboy22 (Oct 30, 2016)

liljohn1368 said:


> CREID said:
> 
> 
> > Drewboy22 said:
> ...



If he does not oppose I would like one with the Bash logo on it :wink:


----------

